# Why did you disconnect my power??



## floydman (Aug 25, 2011)

The electric company really liked this one 

View attachment 1581


View attachment 1581


/monthly_2011_08/IMG_3555.JPG.9651152b506d9290e5303d61d8da85bd.JPG


----------



## fatboy (Aug 25, 2011)

Isn't that what sawzall blades are for?


----------



## Frank (Aug 25, 2011)

I usually see folded beer cans used for this application--aluminum is a better conductor


----------



## pyrguy (Aug 25, 2011)

Heard of a grow house in a neighboring AHJ that had used a cheep set of jumper cables to feed the panel bypassing the meter. This was an older house the weather head was on one side of the house, the feeders ran through the attic to the meter on the opposite side. They did a "flying" splice with the clamps from the feeders to the panel lugs. Of course no tape was used, I guess they didn't want too spend anymore than necessary.


----------



## ICE (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh I like pictures.  Give us more.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 27, 2011)

pieces of copper tubing instead fuses


----------



## fatboy (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't need no stinkin' fuses...............


----------



## righter101 (Oct 12, 2011)

Shouldn't the teeth of the blade be facing inward?


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 13, 2011)

With the price of copper now days, wouldn't it be cheaper to buy the fuses?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 13, 2011)

At least they removed the paint from the blades for a good bond?

I've never seen the copper tubing used inplace of fuses, but have seen Lincoln cents used behind the plug fuses!

Just amazing!

pc1


----------



## BSSTG (Oct 13, 2011)

Greetings all,

I guess it means I'm getting old. Not much of anything surprises me anymore.

I wish I had pics of one I saw in another jurisdiction. A feeder conduit from a mobile home pole to the mobile home ac was actually a piece of garden hose with romex connectors and an exterior bonding wire wrapped around the hose. I guess they figured it was ok as long as it had the bond wire.

Gotta love it!

BS


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 17, 2011)

Who needs COPPER pipe?


----------



## fatboy (Oct 17, 2011)

For sure, EMT is WAY cheaper. Another nice job........... :banghd


----------



## fireguy (Oct 17, 2011)

righter101 said:
			
		

> Shouldn't the teeth of the blade be facing inward?


Good catch!  The teeth are to face inward to prevent accidental cuts on the fingers.  You get to go home 15 minutes early.


----------



## ICE (Oct 17, 2011)

righter101 said:
			
		

> Shouldn't the teeth of the blade be facing inward?


One is half a bread knife and the other is half a steak knife.  The fuses are supposed to match each other.


----------



## DLN (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, ICE. You are correct. One is half of a butter knife and the other is half of a steak knife.  I took that photo and my boss loaded it onto this forum.  I just activated my account.  We couldn't believe our eyes.....unbelievable someone would risk their life for this, but they do.  Shocking..!!


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 19, 2011)

DLN said:
			
		

> I took that photo and my boss loaded it onto this forum.


You work for floydman?

Welcome to this fine Forum.


----------



## High Desert (Oct 19, 2011)

I always wondered what a "knife switch" referred to in the NEC really looked like.


----------



## DLN (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep, me and floydman.....the dynamic duo!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 20, 2011)

DLN, welcome to the forum!


----------



## DLN (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks a bunch! Glad to be here!


----------

